# LFTS 11/8



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

It’s a cold one this morning!! Heading out here in Barry county. Hopefully today the day a buck will fall! Good luck everyone, stay warm.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Out at noon today, be in set by 130. Go get em!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading out the door and into the cold


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Heading out shortly 
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Getting ready now heading out in about 15 minutes. Good luck all.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Up in a tree in shiawassee. First day of vacation, let's do this


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Got in to my stand and less than 5 minutes later heard running and grunting. Hopefully the rest or the morning goes as well 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

In a box blind with my wife by my side. Turned the heater on and we shall see what happens. Glad to be out on my birthday!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

In stand in Hillsdale. Saw a buck get chased out from where im set now...hope a bruiser is kicking butt and taking names today.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Had to go to work this morning but taking half a day so I'll be out this afternoon! Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Another beautiful morning. The calm before the storm


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Little later start than I wanted on my long walk. Wringing wet with sweat right now. Ugh.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice cold morning here in GT County. Been playing cat and mouse with a good buck since last Friday. Hopefully his luck changes today! Good luck out there.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice frost on the ground, wishing I was heading to the stand rather than work. Good luck all!


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

I only hunt 20 acres here in Lenawee and had my first ever coyote come through at about 50 yards. Is my hunt pretty much ruined?


----------



## Goosemanimis (Jan 9, 2017)

shamanlk13 said:


> I only hunt 20 acres here in Lenawee and had my first ever coyote come through at about 50 yards. Is my hunt pretty much ruined?


Not at all. Have seen yotes and deer on the same trail within a half hour of each other.


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

shamanlk13 said:


> I only hunt 20 acres here in Lenawee and had my first ever coyote come through at about 50 yards. Is my hunt pretty much ruined?


Not at all


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Back at it again in Wellston. Cold and crisper with nothing moving.


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Always nice to jump an ass load of deer on the walk out. Felt like a dog ink guy walking on broken glass I️ was making so much noise. Let’s hope they come back


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Love is in the air


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Woke up late hustling to a piece of state ground Jbaker1k wasn't kidding in THE NW12 thread parking area looked like Walmart on Black Friday.

Grab my tree lounge, planning on all day sit. So I hustle out, go 50 yards get flash lighted yell out good luck, another 50 flashlight, yell out good luck, go another 50 start to set tree lounge up got whistled at. 

These APRs suck, this place rarely had more then ten vehicles on a Wednesday. Said screw this, enroute home. We need to have units like doe, all these people from downstate invading our woods is ridiculous


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ended up seeing 6 bucks and 16 does and fawns last night. All 1.5yo bucks. Same prop dif stand this morning. 2.5yo headed across field to me now and heard one chasing in the dark. Good luck's guyss and gal's


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Woke up late hustling to a piece of state ground Jbaker1k wasn't kidding in THE NW12 thread parking area looked like Walmart on Black Friday.
> 
> Grab my tree lounge, planning on all day sit. So I hustle out, go 50 yards get flash lighted yell out good luck, another 50 flashlight, yell out good luck, go another 50 start to set tree lounge up got whistled at.
> 
> These APRs suck, this place rarely had more then ten vehicles on a Wednesday. Said screw this, enroute home. We need to have units like doe, all these people from downstate invading our woods is ridiculous


Was that sarcasm? HA


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

4pt so far









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Man that Ohio clay sure can be slick on that long walk in with a backpack and lone wolf climber on my back. It’s a beautiful morning down here in the hills and I don’t miss the horn lady one bit or the 4 horn people the other night at my kzoo ground.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Can't believe that they cut the corn field next to me with as wet as it's been lately. They better cut the rest of them around here then too


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

On Target said:


> Little later start than I wanted on my long walk. Wringing wet with sweat right now. Ugh.


I started using a bungee to strap my outer layers to my climber for the walk in. Not a perfect solution because it still gets hot inch-worming my way up the tree after dressing in full. I bungee to my side when hunting fron hang-ons. It's definitely a challenge to dress for the cold and not break a sweat!

Good luck today!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Back at it here in Southern Ohio. Third sit in this fence row intersection, I feel like I'm putting on more pressure than I like, but I've seen shooters both sits previously. It's a really pretty morning here. I only have a couple days left, need to make it happen.


----------



## rbrennan26 (Jul 23, 2004)

20 ft up in Alpena county! Beautiful morning but nothing so far


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

J D said:


> 4pt so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow look a big bodied 1.5


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Just missed a good one with the car


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Think I see a moon shine still in the ravine over yonder!


----------



## redneckengineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful morning to be on stand today...just saw my first hot doe of the year with 2 8's in hot pursuit!!...good luck all...


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Good morning guys.... just one of those days when everything seems just right...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Can you spot the decoy


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

So far 8 does and 1 shooter that had a hot doe


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Just had an 8 go by. Not ready to be tagged out just yet


----------



## redneckengineer (Jan 17, 2010)

redneckengineer said:


> Beautiful morning to be on stand today...just saw my first hot doe of the year with 2 8's in hot pursuit!!...good luck all...










I just smoked the bigger of the two...certainly not a monster...but a descent 8...good luck out there guys!!...perfect morning!!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

redneckengineer said:


> I just smoked the bigger of the two...certainly not a monster...but a descent 8...good luck out there guys!!...perfect morning!!


I'd call that a monster! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

redneckengineer said:


> I just smoked the bigger of the two...certainly not a monster...but a descent 8...good luck out there guys!!...perfect morning!!


Nice buck congrats


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

redneckengineer said:


> I just smoked the bigger of the two...certainly not a monster...but a descent 8...good luck out there guys!!...perfect morning!!


Way to go ringer nice buck!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Anybody heard from Hoytman 5 recently?


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Buck down


----------



## geo5 (Dec 28, 2010)

Dam action is hot this morning. 6 bucks all chasing. Shooter at 10 yds but could not stop him in my lanes. Hot on a doe


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Chevyguy28 said:


> Beautiful morning in Sanilac county, 6 does so far and a cold a$$.


Yup me2


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

bowhunter1053 said:


> Just got to stand to sit until dark. Here we go!


 Me too in Newaygo decided to shake things up a bit. Congrats *******. can't ask for better weather rutty day. Good luck all


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Joe Archer said:


> Seeing any scrapes yet? If so, for how long?
> <----<<<


Just started in Presqueisle I hear. There weren't any on the fourth when I was there, but there's a bunch now according to my buddy


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

redneckengineer said:


> I just smoked the bigger of the two...certainly not a monster...but a descent 8...good luck out there guys!!...perfect morning!!


Thats a good deer. Congrats


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Needed new scenery. Snuck in to a new stand. First sit in it. 1 small buck chased a Doe by as i was getting close.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Sam22 said:


> Just started in Presqueisle I hear. There weren't any on the fourth when I was there, but there's a bunch now according to my buddy


Awesome! Saw my first scrape of the year when I was leaving the woods Sunday (11/5) morning when I was heading out of the woods for the last time! 
Odd year, eh?
<----<<<


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Should have had a LFTH posting. Had a nice 8 chasing a Doe in my backyard this morning.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Got a doe and button bedded about twenty yds from me. I'm pinned down. Cannot believe they bedded so early. I've heard crashing behind me but can't move. I hope a buck comes in here and kicks them out.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Woke up late hustling to a piece of state ground Jbaker1k wasn't kidding in THE NW12 thread parking area looked like Walmart on Black Friday.
> 
> Grab my tree lounge, planning on all day sit. So I hustle out, go 50 yards get flash lighted yell out good luck, another 50 flashlight, yell out good luck, go another 50 start to set tree lounge up got whistled at.
> 
> These APRs suck, this place rarely had more then ten vehicles on a Wednesday. Said screw this, enroute home. We need to have units like doe, all these people from downstate invading our woods is ridiculous


150 yards is pretty deep. I'm surprised you had guys out that far.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Watched couple does bed down across the property, just had a spike come through and bump them around. Just need his bigger brother or daddy to do that now.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

shamanlk13 said:


> I only hunt 20 acres here in Lenawee and had my first ever coyote come through at about 50 yards. Is my hunt pretty much ruined?



You tell me!








Of course this was only 11 acres so I can't say for SURE!


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

2.5yo 6 pnt at 10 & 2 fawns just now


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Spike at 10:15, circled with his ears up, alerted me to the 3 doe and two fawns coming from bedding. Ten minutes later the small 8 in the bright leaf photo I posted, followed their trail.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Seen 4 bucks so far, each one cruising by thrmselves. Had a close encounter with a 3.5yo 8pt at about 60yds first thing this morning, was thinking about shooting him and was hoping he'd come just a little closer for a better look but he went into thicket


----------



## rbrennan26 (Jul 23, 2004)

Joe Archer said:


> Seeing any scrapes yet? If so, for how long?
> <----<<<


Quite a bit a scrapes. I just got up here for the first time this year yesterday around 3 pm so I don't know when the opened up. Didn't see a single deer last night or yet today? Not sure what is going on


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

5 bucks yesterday AM 5 more this AM not seeing rutting just cruising young bucks


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Bout to call it. Wanna stay but the winds are shifting and swirling! 
Good luck all!


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Decent half rack just strolled through


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Can call worked this morning!


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow, great looking Deer!! Congrats!!


----------



## Mathews Man (Dec 19, 2007)

Hoytman5 Can call worked this morning!


Atta boy...congrats on the nice buck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats Hoytman5! Nice work


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Namrock said:


> Anybody heard from Hoytman 5 recently?





Hoytman5 said:


> Can call worked this morning!


There he is! Nice work Capt Hoytman!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hoytman5 said:


> Can call worked this morning!


Great buck, congrats


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Came up to the house for some food now am sitting in my daughter's box blind while they pick corn across the road not expecting much but it is that time of year









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Was so pumped to go out yesterday evening but ended up taking a nap and not getting up in time! So I went this morning and it was probably one of the funnest hunts I've had. Grunted in two younger bucks. They came in literally 5 yards right in front of my stand. One of them rubbed on a little tree, then they had a light sparring session right there. Other then that I had a big bodied funky looking spike chase a doe around. I was actually going to shoot him but no opportunity. I could have smoked one of the two that were sparring easy but I didn't have it in me. I keep saying I'm going to fill the freezer with one of these young bucks that I've been passing up but I just never do! Ha maybe tonight, because the lady is telling me to quit being picky and get us some meat!


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Congrates Hoytman5. Real nice buck


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Should have packed more than 2 pbj's....


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

d_rek said:


> 150 yards is pretty deep. I'm surprised you had guys out that far.


Exactly damn tree lounge weighs 100 plus ain't no joke bringing this thing in.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Settled in for the duration, Northern Jackson today. Great buck Hoytman, good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Exactly damn tree lounge weighs 100 plus ain't no joke bringing this thing in.


May be time to consider buying a wheelbarrow to transport climber and snacks with.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I love seeing a buck just cruise on by at 1 pm.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Hoytman5 said:


> Can call worked this morning!


Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Exactly damn tree lounge weighs 100 plus ain't no joke bringing this thing in


Dunno, Ded, that elderly couple in the vid don't seem to have much trouble...


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

I am in my 3rd tree already. Looks like the wind won this battle. I'm not moving again.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Hoytman5 said:


> Can call worked this morning!


 nice buck and shot placement, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Say cheese!!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

bounty hunter said:


> How can you age them running in the weeds full tilt at 60 yards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


They were walking. Jumped into bean field and just lazy walked behind her simple.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Took a shot. Maybe a 6. He came from behind me. Looked to be coming to my left but turned behind my tree to the right. Went passed a log about 20 yards. Quartering away. Shot didn’t go through. Arrow broke off. Ran 40 yards, slowed to a walk and laid down. Going to back out and give some time.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome night tonight had bucks running in every direction to the bleat an grunt combo. Hoping tomorrow morning is the same


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Saw my lonely little spike again tonight, to small to get a girlfriend and sure he gets his tail kicked when he goes looking for one. Poor little fella just hangs out by himself.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Jack77 said:


> Took a shot. Maybe a 6. He came from behind me. Looked to be coming to my left but turned behind my tree to the right. Went passed a log about 20 yards. Quartering away. Shot didn’t go through. Arrow broke off. Ran 40 yards, slowed to a walk and laid down. Going to back out and give some time.
> View attachment 279871


Plenty cold enough, Back out & give it overnight!! If he laid down that quick he's hurt bad. He will be there or real close to there IN THE MORNING! If hes gut shot & you push him before he's dead it could be a looooong night. Good luck & post pics, TOMMOROW


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Passed up a 3 point and had a button buck come by. Found out that someone drove through my lease with a side by side on either Monday or Tuesday. Including driving right through a bedding area


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

BucksandDucks said:


> Passed up a 3 point and had a button buck come by. Found out that someone drove through my lease with a side by side on either Monday or Tuesday. Including driving right through a bedding area


It’s cool. They were just checking out the 4 wheel drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

My wife was out tonight, said she heard quite a bit of bleating and saw about a dozen antlerless. Only saw one deer she thought was a buck but never got a look at his head as he was in some brush. Still waiting for this to break loose completely. Hopefully it happens when we're in the woods.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

This predator will be eating salad tonight! I had a humbling night! A big ol mamma doe picked me off from over 100 yrd away (probably posting on lfts). I looked over and saw mamma starring directly into my soul! She walked to within 40 yards and never broke eye contact. She eventually started blowing at me...over and over and over! Frothy snot was dripping from her nose. She walked back and forth begging me to move again but I was a statue...a dumb humiliated statue!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

thill said:


> This predator will be eating salad tonight! I had a humbling night! A big ol mamma doe picked me off from over 100 yrd away (probably posting on lfts). I looked over and saw mamma starring directly into my soul! She walked to within 40 yards and never broke eye contact. She eventually started blowing at me...over and over and over! Frothy snot was dripping from her nose. She walked back and forth begging me to move again but I was a statue...a dumb humiliated statue!


Make sure that you have a doe tag for gun season


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

BucksandDucks said:


> Make sure that you have a doe tag for gun season


Dang right I will!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ended up seeing 6 baldies a few turkeys and TONS of squirrels. Had something chasing the does but I never did see the buck. Had a button eating bush honeysuckle around my stand for about an hour. This button has been at this particular stand every time I've hunted there morning or afternoon and he loves going from bush to bush eating deer love bush honeysuckle wish it wasn't so invasive. Great day to be in the woods though just love seeing all the critters just wish the squirrels would tone down their antics a bit! 
My buddy button:


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

thill said:


> This predator will be eating salad tonight! I had a humbling night! A big ol mamma doe picked me off from over 100 yrd away (probably posting on lfts). I looked over and saw mamma starring directly into my soul! She walked to within 40 yards and never broke eye contact. She eventually started blowing at me...over and over and over! Frothy snot was dripping from her nose. She walked back and forth begging me to move again but I was a statue...a dumb humiliated statue!


Just stand up, grab your bow and try to get an arrow in her! For one, that stand is now marked and she's going to pick you out every time you're in it. Might as well move it. Two, if you stand up she might just high tail it out of there and at least she will stop blowing at you.

And never look into a does eyes.... I swear since I started just shutting my eyes the does seem to lose interest a lot quicker and/or leave the area quicker.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

aph said:


> May be time to consider buying a wheelbarrow to transport climber and snacks with.


Hell its State Land. Bring a chain saw and cut a trail all the way to your stand so you can drive your truck and bed full of bait to it.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ended up seeing a few doe in the distance, a half rack buck and a spike tonight. Not to mention the 8 turkeys that fed 50-60 Yds in front of me from 2:30-4:15! Of course they wouldn't come close enough for a shot!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I saw 3 bucks, 1 really good one, and over a dozen does. Not one within range. Better than work. Back at it in the morning. Got a decent one on camera. He should be a dandy next year.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Grandriverrat said:


> Hell its State Land. Bring a chain saw and cut a trail all the way to your stand so you can drive your truck and bed full of bait to it.


Who brings a climber to state land anyway? Just sit in someone elses stand.


----------

